# How could he still say no to another dog?



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Surely when I show my husband these photos he will realise that Rosie has been getting jealous of all the lovely 'cockapoo cuddles' photos that you guys have been posting and that she really wants a little friend of her own to cuddle.










She was fast asleep when I took the first photo (and snoring) but the sound of it woke her up and then she cuddled right in for this photo!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah she's lovely!! I really hope he comes round to the idea of another, you must be a bit frustrated 

xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning dog...............and liking the look of the house too (I'm a antique period timber-framed building nerd too !!!!)

Stephen xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol in our house my step dad doesnt get a choice. he has his bikes and we dont say how many he coan have or which one he can sell or what one he can buy next so he doesnt get a say in how many dogs we can have. 

however, we dont ask him to walk, feed groom, or anything we may ask him to watch them the odd night if we are out, but we will pop them in the crate for the first hour or two then he will let the,m out for pees and thats it. so realy he cant complain. 


lol you could always finde something you would normaly say no too or complain about and just let him get on with it then bring it up the next time you sugest a new puppy lol i dont think that tooo sneeky do you lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Stunning dog...............and liking the look of the house too (I'm a antique period timber-framed building nerd too !!!!)
> 
> Stephen xxx


God, you'd love our place - that photo is where I am sat now, in the new extension (that was built circa 1740)! We've got plans lodged at the council at the moment, LBC and all that, so we're going through the not so good part of owning period property!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> lol you could always finde something you would normaly say no too or complain about and just let him get on with it then bring it up the next time you sugest a new puppy lol i dont think that tooo sneeky do you lol


Kendal, I like your style. Unfortunately he doesn't really have any interests that I disapprove of (not ones I know about anyway  ). I will keep it in mind though and see if I can think of anything.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just wait until your daughter is a teenager - Ciara and I gang up on hubby, works a treat!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Just wait until your daughter is a teenager - Ciara and I gang up on hubby, works a treat!


My daughter is 8, but our only girl, so she's Daddy's princess... ! I will bear this in mind if I start feeling we need another 'poo.....!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

weez74 said:


> God, you'd love our place - that photo is where I am sat now, in the new extension (that was built circa 1740)! We've got plans lodged at the council at the moment, LBC and all that, so we're going through the not so good part of owning period property!


WOW - We have a pair of 17th Century Grade II Listed cottages in Suffolk undergoing some restoration (My home in my previous life - for the past 18 years). The Listing is a bit of a bug-bear but they (the two are now one internally) are Sweet-Chestnut framed dating to the 1660's.
I was an antiques dealer (or antiques Collector as Julia says) - and have amassed a large amount of 16th; 17th and early 18th Century fixtures and fitting - including Elizabethan Wide Oak floorboards !!! - and one day we hope to be able to build on a large plot in Bedfordshire - a grand green-oak framed house with Antique oak framed wings. I also collect period oil portraits; early swords; period oak furniture and Delft plates too xxxxx

My lovely little step-daughter says all my stuff is just - J...U....N...K !!!!!


Stephen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles
I also collect period oil portraits; early swords; period oak furniture and Delft plates too xxxxx
Stephen xx[/QUOTE said:


> ......and Cockapoos!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> WOW - We have a pair of 17th Century Grade II Listed cottages in Suffolk undergoing some restoration (My home in my previous life - for the past 18 years). The Listing is a bit of a bug-bear but they (the two are now one internally) are Sweet-Chestnut framed dating to the 1660's.
> I was an antiques dealer (or antiques Collector as Julia says) - and have amassed a large amount of 16th; 17th and early 18th Century fixtures and fitting - including Elizabethan Wide Oak floorboards !!! - and one day we hope to be able to build on a large plot in Bedfordshire - a grand green-oak framed house with Antique oak framed wings. I also collect period oil portraits; early swords; period oak furniture and Delft plates too xxxxx
> 
> My lovely little step-daughter says all my stuff is just - J...U....N...K !!!!!
> ...


They sound lovely! Ours isn't actually timber framed, it's a cob walled thatched cottage (c 1600) and the 'new' bit is stone built and thatched. The timber is the internal walls. It's such a mish-mash of different styles and periods that even the conservation officer got confused about what she shodl be protecting and what she shouldn't!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Some are just pen-pushers, others turbo-nerds and some just Jobs-worth ! - we worked out exactly what side of the fence our guy was on and eventually persuaded him that it was HIS idea to do all the work WE wanted - especially as I had restored many a period building over the years including wattle and daub, cob walled and lime render - so my suggestions were based on practical knowledge and understanding - and that once finished and we have photographed the whole place it would have been all thanks to him.

Stephen x

...........ps: Yes - I collect Cockapoos too xxxxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Your houses all sound lovely! In the next few years we are hoping to buy a couple of acres and build a big flat pack house (alot nicer than they sound haha), with at least 5 bedrooms... and I'll have a greenhouse, an annex, a shed, triple garage, swimming pool and tons of cockapoos running round in my garden ... ah one can dream


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Some are just pen-pushers, others turbo-nerds and some just Jobs-worth ! - we worked out exactly what side of the fence our guy was on and eventually persuaded him that it was HIS idea to do all the work WE wanted - especially as I had restored many a period building over the years including wattle and daub, cob walled and lime render - so my suggestions were based on practical knowledge and understanding - and that once finished and we have photographed the whole place it would have been all thanks to him.
> 
> Stephen x
> 
> ...........ps: Yes - I collect Cockapoos too xxxxx


Yes, we are trying to work on a similar principle, given it is all down to one person's idea of what should be preserved and how. Apparently ours is well renowned for being completely obstructive, very badly informed and a total nightmare. So we've basically worked out what we want in very general terms and then we invited her assistant (she is too grand to come out) to visit and tell us what she thought and we now (hopefully) know how to approach it in such a way that will be acceptable to her. We've already made one massive alteration to our initial plans and when she saw that we were willing to take her views on board she seemed very happy. So the plans are in now, and it's just a waiting game at the moment. 

Anyway, that's all for a different forum, I think!

Although, we're trying to find someone to rebuild our cob garden wall too, so if you know someone......


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww! adorable little rosie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can't you just sneak another one in when he isn't looking? lol I'm sure he'll come round eventually


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Louise ..I have a plan for cockapoo number 2, this cannot fail, bake hubby a cake and send in the kids to beg him, I know it may sound harsh but it works for me, i can hear it now ...

“Please daddy, please, you are the best daddy, we need another Cockapoo .,,,. oh and mummy has made you a special cake” .. bring in the cake  what man could say no to a slice of Louise’s cake, I know you can do it....


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> and one day we hope to be able to build on a large plot in Bedfordshire - a grand green-oak framed house with Antique oak framed wings.
> 
> Stephen xx


Yeah! Bedfordshire! Much closer to us! Top plan! arty:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol wasnt it stephen's ex wife who onced used the exuse "im just looking after it for someone" lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep !!!! That's her ! xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ummmm - just say "you know what, I'm feeling really broody - if we don't get another puppy maybe we should have another baby"


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Ummmm - just say "you know what, I'm feeling really broody - if we don't get another puppy maybe we should have another baby"


Don't go there !!!!!!!! In a previous life I started with "one she'd prepared earlier"- a ickle pink and frilly one - we then went on and had two boys - I then entered this life and also inherited a ickle pink and frilly one (and a big twenteen boy too !!!) - we have been together 3 years now and I often suggest a possible attempt at a....... pink and frilly one.........................we have 2 Cockapoos ourselves and 4 more following these litters !!!!!!! does that tell you something ???!

Stephen xxxxxxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Ummmm - just say "you know what, I'm feeling really broody - if we don't get another puppy maybe we should have another baby"


lol that one could work lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Ummmm - just say "you know what, I'm feeling really broody - if we don't get another puppy maybe we should have another baby"


Now here's a gal who understands men


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> WOW - We have a pair of 17th Century Grade II Listed cottages in Suffolk undergoing some restoration (My home in my previous life - for the past 18 years). The Listing is a bit of a bug-bear but they (the two are now one internally) are Sweet-Chestnut framed dating to the 1660's.
> I was an antiques dealer (or antiques Collector as Julia says) - and have amassed a large amount of 16th; 17th and early 18th Century fixtures and fitting - including Elizabethan Wide Oak floorboards !!! - and one day we hope to be able to build on a large plot in Bedfordshire - a grand green-oak framed house with Antique oak framed wings. I also collect period oil portraits; early swords; period oak furniture and Delft plates too xxxxx
> 
> My lovely little step-daughter says all my stuff is just - J...U....N...K !!!!!
> ...


Wow period oil portraits!!!! Maybe take a raincheck on the puppy and get one of those! Only Kidding,but i just love paintings and antiques As for the house,we live in a old house which is Grade II listed and some parts date back to the 16th century which looks quirky and lovely but in our heavily beamed Living room we have death watch beetle So there are downsides too! Also some of the beams left after the last extension are in places where i can only describe as 'prime puppy chewing territory',so will have to use a job lot of bitter tasting spray on those!!!I really like a mix of modern with old,so will have a modern extension one day,or a stunning green oak one.(if we win the lottery)

Louise i just love the photos of lil Rosie,i would play the baby card too! But it may backfire!!! x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

At the other end of the spectrum - I played the "my little boy is leaving home" card!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Wow period oil portraits!!!! Maybe take a raincheck on the puppy and get one of those! Only Kidding,but i just love paintings and antiques As for the house,we live in a old house which is Grade II listed and some parts date back to the 16th century which looks quirky and lovely but in our heavily beamed Living room we have death watch beetle So there are downsides too! Also some of the beams left after the last extension are in places where i can only describe as 'prime puppy chewing territory',so will have to use a job lot of bitter tasting spray on those!!!I really like a mix of modern with old,so will have a modern extension one day,or a stunning green oak one.(if we win the lottery)
> 
> Louise i just love the photos of lil Rosie,i would play the baby card too! But it may backfire!!! x


At last Becky someone else that has death watch beetle,we too live in a grade II listed barn conversion and the little buggers are everywhere,we were told they have a life span of 10 years and as weve lived here now 10 years were hopeing next year they will stop.Its not nice lying in bed and one drops on your head !!!
We are building a green oak garage plus pavillion this year was suppose to be finished before pup came but got delayed.Sure Buddy will have fun with all that building work going on!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> At last Becky someone else that has death watch beetle,we too live in a grade II listed barn conversion and the little buggers are everywhere,we were told they have a life span of 10 years and as weve lived here now 10 years were hopeing next year they will stop.Its not nice lying in bed and one drops on your head !!!
> We are building a green oak garage plus pavillion this year was suppose to be finished before pup came but got delayed.Sure Buddy will have fun with all that building work going on!!


Ha Ha! Have yet to have one drop on my head,but the carpet is peppered with them in April! Little buggers indeed! We have had some stuff put on the beams which kills them as they knaw through the wood so at least its killing the grubs which are laying in the beams ready to emerge,My friend is having a whopper of a green oak extension built on her farmhouse(which is absolutely stunning),upto her eyeballs with mortgage repayments and is now going through a divorce....Her husband went walkabouts with another woman....It does look nice although i think she will have to sell poor gal!

Buddy will have a ball im sure and you may need an evening glass of vino or 2 with all that hard work!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Death Watch !!!!!!!! Agghhhh !
I used to have soooo much fun with them !

If it is around Midnight from March to around June - you can sit in silence and wait for a very low "tap tap tap" - it's the beetles calling to each other - so I used to lay on the floor near a piece of the sole-plate and use a tea-spoon to repeat the tapping but slightly louder - after a while you'll get one or two beetles heading to where you are tapping .......then capture them in selotape (they can't get out of that !)
Repeat this every night for as long as you can and you will decrease their numbers and they will cause loads of damage if left !!!!
They actually live in the wattle and daub in the infill of timber framed rooms - normally they don't / can't go through the lime render and limewash (poisonous to them) so they came out looking for mates via the woodwork !
It took me 3 years of repeating this above process along with specialist chemicals to rid my cottages of them xxxx

Julia and I have a mutual vision of building our own Green oak / antique oak place one day xx

Stephen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Ha Ha! Have yet to have one drop on my head,but the carpet is peppered with them in April! Little buggers indeed! We have had some stuff put on the beams which kills them as they knaw through the wood so at least its killing the grubs which are laying in the beams ready to emerge,My friend is having a whopper of a green oak extension built on her farmhouse(which is absolutely stunning),upto her eyeballs with mortgage repayments and is now going through a divorce....Her husband went walkabouts with another woman....It does look nice although i think she will have to sell poor gal!
> 
> Buddy will have a ball im sure and you may need an evening glass of vino or 2 with all that hard work!


OMG just wet myself laughing to this,please don't say it means i will be getting a divorce too ha ha Will make mental note to check for roving eye in husband when out and about.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Death Watch !!!!!!!! Agghhhh !
> I used to have soooo much fun with them !
> 
> If it is around Midnight from March to around June - you can sit in silence and wait for a very low "tap tap tap" - it's the beetles calling to each other - so I used to lay on the floor near a piece of the sole-plate and use a tea-spoon to repeat the tapping but slightly louder - after a while you'll get one or two beetles heading to where you are tapping .......then capture them in selotape (they can't get out of that !)
> ...


Yea that tapping freaked me out at first, mind you they come out of wood and die within hours.
I have a net over bed from March onwards,funny thing is its only really in our bedroom,something to do with type of wood in that room .

Love the beams but any idea how to clean full height hall in a threshing barn?? we have to wait for it to be decorated to get rid of cobwebs yuck!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Crikey I lived in a grade 2 listed 450 year old house for 18 years as a child. Finally moved out when my parents got divorced!!! (boy am I glad I now live in a 1960s house)! We had no death watch Beatles though - just a secret passage under the house and a ghost!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Don't go there !!!!!!!! In a previous life I started with "one she'd prepared earlier"- a ickle pink and frilly one - we then went on and had two boys - I then entered this life and also inherited a ickle pink and frilly one (and a big twenteen boy too !!!) - we have been together 3 years now and I often suggest a possible attempt at a....... pink and frilly one.........................we have 2 Cockapoos ourselves and 4 more following these litters !!!!!!! does that tell you something ???!
> 
> Stephen xxxxxxx


Yes have a pink one ... Baby not Cockapoo  .... ahh just one ....


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, just caught up with this thread and had a very good laugh! Death watch beetles (yikes!), baby threats (sadly, a little snip snip a couple of months ago means that is no use as a bargaining tool!) and ghosts! We have supposedly got a ghost in our back garden, but a week of being up at 3am in the garden with Rosie when we first got her, surely proved that there is definitely no truth in that!

You lot make me laugh.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

giggling at the snip snip .... 

You don't need to bargain just tell him you are getting another one ... what is he really going to do !!!! he he he .. stop it JoJo you are making Louise be naughty ...


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> giggling at the snip snip ....
> 
> You don't need to bargain just tell him you are getting another one ... what is he really going to do !!!! he he he .. stop it JoJo you are making Louise be naughty ...


By this time next year I might be desperate enough to do just that!! Plus Rosie will be a bit older and calmer and he might have forgotten about how difficult puppies can be (I don't find her difficult - he does!) 

Plus, my dad's border collie died last week and he has started talking about getting a puppy (he lives alone and is now very lonely  ), so I might get a bit of vicarious puppyness through him to keep me going for a bit.


----------

